# opinions on the Grizzly G9972Z 11" x 26" lathe



## Mac Tech (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm in the process of building up a small machine shop and wanted to find out what you guys thought of this lathe. The shop will be for hobby and light/medium production. A base of RC car/truck parts will serve as a starting place to make a little money for my investment. Almost all parts will be aluminum. One of the other things I'm interested in doing is custom flashlights.

The lathe I'm looking at is the Grizzly G9972Z 11" x 26" lathe.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/11-x-26-Bench-Lathe-w-Gearbox/G9972Z


Any thoughts?


----------



## wquiles (Mar 20, 2009)

From the detailed pictures looks to be like a "stretch" version of the venerable 9x20 (which is a nice small). Many of us here in the forums seem to have either the smaller 7x or 8x machine, or larger 12x and 13x machines. My advice, as it was given to me, it to try to buy the largest/heaviest machine you can, given budget and space available.

Will


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 20, 2009)

The only strange thing I saw in the description is that it only feeds and threads one direction.

Also on the subject of threading, the minimum speed is 150 RPM, which may be a bit fast when threading or turning really large diameter pieces.

The 1 inch bore will be nice to have, but it's still just a touch small for a C cell based light. The Mag 3 C is 1.25 inch diameter, for example.

Daniel


----------



## StrikerDown (Mar 20, 2009)

The 11X26 lathe does not cut left hand threads as it comes from the box, if that is a concern to you, but neither does the 9X20. This is a nice step up from the 9 X 20. 

If it's size is what you can work with and the price is what you can afford then it's a good choice. If the size limitation is a problem and/or you can budget more funds and can fit a larger machine in the work space then you may be happier in the future when you don't have to sell this lathe to make room for your larger one in the shop!


----------



## precisionworks (Mar 20, 2009)

You might also look at the Enco 12x36. About $1000 higher new, but there's one on eBay right now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Enco-Lathe-Mode...ItemQQimsxZ20090318?IMSfp=TL090318122002r1359


----------



## Mirage_Man (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like a decent starter machine. Mine was a 10x20 South Bend. I learned a lot on that lathe. Then after a couple years I found myself needing a bigger more powerful machine. I ended up with one that is no doubt a bit overkill for flashlights but one that will hopefully last a lifetime. Here's the thread about it. The machine I bought is a Precision Matthews. They have lathes and mills in all different sizes. In fact there's an 11"x27". 

I'm with Will. Get the biggest, heaviest lathe you can afford and have room for. You will not regret it down the line.


----------



## frisco (Mar 21, 2009)

I bought the G0602 10" x 22" Bench Top Metal Lathe from Grizzly and a bunch of tooling from eBay and CDCO. Pretty happy with it in general. 

I plan on getting a full size machine..... But I don't think I'll sell this 10x22 It's very handy and makes nice parts.

At $1050 and free shipping right now...... Allot of tool for a grand.

frisco


----------



## ogreduck (Mar 30, 2009)

I am a new member here, and went through the same turmoil. Do I get the lathe I would want, or the one I could do the work on, afford, move,...insert your own criteria here. I live close to the Grizzly store, and I have spent many visits going over each machine there and asking tons of questions,also looking to the g9972z 11x26 lathe. I plan to buy the 11x26. 
It has no bells, or whistles, just a good solid, beefy lathe,like the small Clausing lathe I used in grades 7 thru 12. This size lathe will do most anything you may need to do, you will just have to learn the tricks, and ways to get around it's shortcomings. No tumble reverse, but I can build that, as there are a lot of examples on the web to glean from. I am just shy of 60, and can still move this one if I have to. I look at it's lack of sophistication as a challenge to my abilities to adapt, and work out for myself how to get a job done. Much simpler lathes made the ones we use today. Should be lot of fun. NOW, HOW DO I PICK OUT A MILL...


----------



## old4570 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-X-15-3-4-Met...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-x-24-Metal-B...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307|301:1|293:1|294:50

U should really consider : http://cgi.ebay.com/12-x-30-Gear-He...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1309|301:1|293:3|294:50

I would hate myself for recommending anything smaller than the last one . 

What is your budget ? 2G's for a lathe is Cheap ! and once you start using it , you will always wish you had got a larger one .. 

Should be a sticky : No1 rule for buying a lathe , get the biggest one you can afford or make room for ..

Rule No2 - See rule one . 

Im seriously considering Lathe No3 :


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 30, 2009)

ogreduck said:


> Should be lot of fun. NOW, HOW DO I PICK OUT A MILL...



 the same way you chose a lathe.

If you figure out what you will do with it...
If you figure out what you can afford...
If you figure out where to put it...

Good luck.

Daniel


----------



## old4570 (Mar 31, 2009)

Mills ? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/SHOP-FOX-M1111-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

What is your budget ? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gear-Head-Mill-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307|301:1|293:1|294:50

I like using Bridgeport's 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bridgeport-Mill...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:7|294:50


----------

